# Rzr on 32's with s susp lift



## 30backs

STOCK 









S LIFT SUSPENSION 





































SORRY PICS ARE NOT GREAT THEY ARE FROM MY CAMERA PHONE BUT I THINK YOU GET THE IDEA


----------



## DjScrimm

Thing is Sweet.


----------



## phreebsd

yes! That's the RZR I need right there!


----------



## 30backs

it is bad we took it down the road today seem to ride good


----------



## TX4PLAY

I can't see the pics at work!


----------



## RDWD

You are missing out then that thing is sweet


----------



## 30backs

TX4PLAY said:


> I can't see the pics at work!



tell them your sick go home and look at it,trust me it's worth it...lol:rockn:


----------



## codyh

Thats exactly what I want.


----------



## phreebsd

that thing is perfect. can you get some better clear clean pics of it?
i wanna do some graphics work with it


----------



## 850PoPo

Man that is one nice ride there the stock form is crazy fast...did the huge tires with the lift slow her down much ?


----------



## Polaris425

Probably the best lookin rzr on the forum!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Agreed


----------



## codyh

I would do nasty unforgiveable things to have that.:309149:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Finally got off shift and home so I could check this thing out, one word AWESOME!

I think I read over on HL that he bought the brackets to get the lift out of the 'S' suspension from Turner Cycles, is that right 30Backs? If so is that still the stock 'S' axles as well? It looks great.


----------



## 30backs

yes that is correct and i will try to get better pics might be a while.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks man, it does look good. Turner's shop is about 20 min. from my house I may have to swing by there and see what's up, I didn't know he was making a lift for them.


----------



## Guest

VERY NICE!


----------



## 30backs

few more pics


----------



## mudmaniac

Man...that thing looks awesome! Can't wait to see pics of it in action!


----------



## walker

shazammmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that thing is sweet


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks great, as soon as my brute is paid for i will proly be getting a RZR


----------



## Polaris425

my sticker is pecking out a little.. :rockn:


----------



## mudengineer

Great looking bike. I am buying the same lift. 

Just a word of warning the stock tranny will not hold up long with 32's. I have a few freinds that ran the 32's and both of them after a few rides had to have the tranny reworked. The shaft or spline what ever it is called will walk out and the tranny will quit working. I would look into it if I were you to see what they may can before it brakes. My buddies both went back to 30's and no problems now.


----------



## MUDDIE49

That chit is bad arse!!!!!....watch that tranny....!!!Muddie49


----------



## poolege

Thats a nice ride man.


----------



## CreepinDEEP

FREAKIN SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown

looks awesome!


----------

